

Docopt creates beautiful command-line interfaces - halst
http://docopt.org

======
ansible
That is a great idea that makes you smack yourself on the head and say "Why
didn't I think of that?". Or more like, "Why didn't I think of that 10 years
ago?". I think I'll have to port it to my favorite scripting language.

~~~
halst
wow, great! what is your scripting language?

~~~
ansible
I use Lua (<http://www.lua.org>) for personal projects.

~~~
halst
I know a tiny bit of Lua. Write me halst@ya.ru or skype "halst." we can
discuss your Lua port.

------
grout
Perl has this: <https://metacpan.org/module/Getopt::Declare>

